
Oscoin: A new model for OSS collaboration and financing on the blockchain - cloudhead
http://oscoin.io
======
goldenbeet
Not sure if you have access to the creators of OSCoin but their formspree is
not set up properly yet. They never confirmed their email so anyone who tries
to subscribe gets sent to the wrong page. They detail the process on the
github

[https://github.com/formspree/formspree](https://github.com/formspree/formspree)

~~~
cloudhead
Thanks, fixed! Was due to changing the form URL last minute.

~~~
xla
#krappa

------
microhand
great idea. applying the key principles / underlying mechanisms of blockchain
tech to the community closest to its core principles: OSS

